# Here's something that I HATE.



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

*This is a semi-rant.*​ 
I don't like it when people post pictures of their betta/tanks, and people post things like, "Oh, you don't have a heater?" and "That's way too small!!!" When the tank is perfect size for them to thrive. A lot of people on here think that their fish will die in 2 gals. Ugh. I don't need people to post saying "oh, i don't do that" or "people have a right to their opinion!" I know they do, I'm not stupid. It does makes me mad though when people try to post nice pictures and share their betta, and all others do is judge because their tank isn't as nice as theirs, and they might have a few things that you would have on your tank. 

*End rant.*​


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

>3> Lui will admit to not having a heater in any of her tanks. Dx bad Lui!i HAD one, though. Chappy had it, since i wanted to take the best care of her i could, since i got her as a month-old Fry. then, i let my mom use it for her tetras, and it freaked out and boiled them. ._____. it was NOT nice to check on them, feel the tank is freakishly warm, find them dead, and the water at 90F. Dx

as for tank size, i TRY to give my boys and girls at least 2 gallons, but i have agoraphoci Lulu, and Chappy, who's content in her 1.5


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Well that's good. I'm not judging here, I just don't like when others do. Just enjoy the tank pictures and move on. It's not your tank so don't worry about it lol.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

lol exactly.

is it odd, that i have an agoraphoic betta? o.0 i mean, she literally freaks out in anything larger than her triangular 1-gallon. .__o


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess some just like it because they feel safe?  Off topic: I'm setting up my tank right now!


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for saying that Jessabell. 
Most of us are on a limited income. We just want a swimmy companion and hope we are doing the best with what we have. Upgrades can come later.
LuiMerl My guy doesnt like his rock mound cave I dropped in yesterday. I will be getting some more plants soon to replace it. They do have preferences!


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Your welcome, pinksnowme. I completely agree with what you said. Oh, yes fish have preferences! My boyfriends sisters betta that I just gave away only likes ONE cove, and he won't use any others. lol. NO matter what.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree.
When I first joined, I had my girls in bowls, without a heater. I got them a heater and thermometer at the same time. As I suspected, my room was warm enough without a heater to keep the bettas warm.
Three of my tanks have heaters, but one of them doesn't and the little guy who's in it is perfectly fine. He's even MORE active than some of my bettas that DO have heaters. 

I agree that some fish don't NEED large tanks. Some people have limited income, and can't afford all the "extras". My betta, Spazz, is quite content with living in a 1.7 gallon tank. He's happy, he builds bubble nests, greets me everyday, flares like crazy. If the betta is happy and healthy, I think its fine. I think size IS important, but I also think maintaining the tank, cleaning, feeding etc, is MORE important.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I think the too small and needs a heater thing is mostly talked about tanks under a gallon. Those it's a requirement since betta's are cold-blooded. I had to actually tell people on DeviantART who said a 1.5 was too tiny that I tried to get them minibows but that my mom nearly took my head off.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I like to give my bettas at least 2 gallons, but I think that if you willing to do the extra water changes until a larger tank is in you budget go ahead, The fish are being given better care then most who are purchased from stores already anyway


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I hate it when people say "go out and buy a 5 gallon for $10 at walmart"
I dont know where you live but here a 5 gallon tank with a hood is freakin $65 :evil:.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I genuinely don't and can't judge people for the size of their aquariums the way some people on here and elsewhere have. 

There's a person who blatantly insulted me on an art site because I had said I was keeping one of my females in a 1.5g when I first got her. I wanted to make sure she was alright and needed time to set up a bigger aquarium for the sorority she's now in. The person went so far to make fun of her, call her a 'he' when she clearly wasn't. It was absurd. 

My first fish, who was a veiltail male, spent the first 2 weeks or so with me in a 1.5g tank that I got from wal-mart. Not only was it at the time what I could afford but he was obviously perfectly content in there. I found a new layer of bubble nest in a corner of his tank every day. He swam around happy as a lark. Naturally, when I could afford it, I've since upgraded and... _spent way more money on fish than I really should have. >_>_

A betta can be perfectly happy in a gallon. It'll be happier in more, yes. But as long as you're not keeping your fish in less water than they can really swim in, half a gallon or less, who are we to judge each other when we alone know our fish and what they need? 

K, I'm done. :>


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I hate it when people say "go out and buy a 5 gallon for $10 at walmart"
> I dont know where you live but here a 5 gallon tank with a hood is freakin $65 :evil:.


It's a butt ton more when you're done adding a heater, plants, gravel/sand, etc. etc. etc. 

People need to stfu.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

^_^


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmmm...I agree that people should NOT be rude and they should be quiet if you aren't asking for their opinion, but to play devils advocate....I would argue that if you have limited funds, you shouldn't have animals. If you can't afford to properly take care of them....well you should probably not get one. Isn't that a fair opinion? If I said that I could only afford to feed my dog once a week, that isn't fair to the dog. I think people are just concerned for the animal, not trying to yell at you (well, some people are jerks.) I don't think you need a big tank, but as for a heater...well, it depends on how cold your house is. And I don't think you should argue that your funds are too limited to afford something your fish needs. I don't think that's a good excuse at all. That being said, I would not comment those things on your picture. But, at the same time, I wouldn't say it looked nice if, in my opinion, you weren't properly taking care of the fish.

I also think that you may have to get used to it. Someone will always be around to tell you what you're doing wrong, in all aspects of life 

And finally, most of us here care more about a fish's well-being than hurting someones feelings. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Nowzem, I love your opinion


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, I was worried it would offend  But I guess I can't ALWAYS win, teehee. I ran back and looked at your new tank post and NO ONE posted that your tank was too small OR that it needed a heater, so I got it out of the way (mwahahahahahaha I did NOT mean either of those things BTW ). Maybe eventually people will say we need a cheap 55 gallon tank for every male betta we get? ::devilish grin::


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

lmao I saw that post. I was just looking at other peoples tanks in the sticky, and saw all of the negative comments, and it just got me really mad :/ (If I don't reply it's cuz I'm in school and I'm going to lunch in like literaly two minutes xD)


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I guess that's rude....I guess they mean well, but I think there's a nicer way to say things...and I think written word is harder to interpret too. I wouldn't post that cuz I have QT tanks without heaters right now and 1g tanks while I wait for my 10 and 20 to cycle... I think large tanks with heaters are better, but I also think anything is better than those stupid little cups they come in! 

I'm off to walk my big dummy dogs(j/k they are wonderful!), so if I don't reply, that's why ))))


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I think as long as you can maintain at least 76F water, and keep the water as clean as possible, a betta can be happy enough in a gallon of water. Breeders keep bettas in smaller containers than that and they have some prize winning stock, so I'd say it's fine. You have to know what you're doing though.

I do think that some people here and elsewhere can be quite snobby about bettas that belong to others though 

ETA: A 5-10 gallon tank ALONE is about $12 at WalMart. A 5 gallon tank kit from there is $30.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think anyone is trying to be rude when they say stuff like that. there just seem to be a lot of people that are told (usually by stupid/uninformed pet store people) that housing 2 bettas in a divided half gallon tank at 70 degrees and changing the water every 2 weeks (or something along those lines) is ideal conditions for them, and people just want to let them know they've been badly misinformed. they don't always go about the informing in the best manner, but they really are just trying to be helpful and make sure people are aware of proper care type stuff


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

My fish are in flower vases right now, but that doesn't mean I don't take care of them -__- They get water changes everyday. I just have to pay off my speeding ticket before I get tanks >.<


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

JoLynn said:


> My fish are in flower vases right now, but that doesn't mean I don't take care of them -__- They get water changes everyday. I just have to pay off my speeding ticket before I get tanks >.<



I got a little mad at one of my friends for keeping her fish (That I gave her) in flower vases. I don't really mind that she's keeping them there, what I mind is that she insist that they don't need heaters. I actually gave her my old 20 gallon with a pretty wood stand, filter and heater so she could divide it but while setting it up.... she broke the heater  
Her fish do seem to be happy, but I know they have a better chance of getting sick because of the colder water.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its the internetz, we say what we say, no need to get all bum hurting :B

Saying it in a rude way isnt great, no. BUT, offering advice and solutions is not something to become angry about.

If you cant afford it, say that. Its assumed, usually, that that isnt the issue, and the poster isnt aware they need one or need a bigger tank.

Its really no better of you to rave about what others say, without taking into consideration that they, too, may not be aware of what you mean.

No one's right when no one is in a position to be wrong.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I admit, when I first joined I knew nothing other than bubblenest good, too much food bad. I had no idea about the frequency of water changes, temps, etc. I was told off in a rather offhanded way about how small and bare my tank was (all the while I'm so proud since I bought the biggest betta bowl I could find). I think I cried a bit, and went out and ended up spending over 100 dollars to upgrade. All that and it's still only a 10L (2.65g) tank, a heater (that alone was 30$ heaters are not cheap in Newfoundland, and very much needed, water at room temp is 70? ish). Not long after the upgrade an unfortunate incident of tail biting, and then a couple more. Live plant, frozen food (no live available). And watching him like a hawk.
I realize now the difference with the larger tank, he swims about alot more. He didn't move much in the smaller one, just flared at the computer.
More tact when explaining about betta conditions and habitats would be so much kinder. Explain it as "a betta without a heater, is like a person without a jacket in the winter" or "freeze dried foods should be given sparsely as a treat, they are the fishy equivalent of potato chips" or, and I really love this one "a 1g is okay, you just have to make frequent water changes, in a larger container he will thrive. Think of it this way, sure you can live in a closet, but you'd be much better off with a house".


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^Haha, I do those all the time in my guides... "Its like this. If you buy a horse, but have no where to put it other than your closet, then why did you buy the horse?"

I think its a lot like what newport(?) said, hah.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> I think as long as you can maintain at least 76F water, and keep the water as clean as possible, a betta can be happy enough in a gallon of water. Breeders keep bettas in smaller containers than that and they have some prize winning stock, so I'd say it's fine. You have to know what you're doing though.
> 
> I do think that some people here and elsewhere can be quite snobby about bettas that belong to others though
> 
> ETA: A 5-10 gallon tank ALONE is about $12 at WalMart. A 5 gallon tank kit from there is $30.


+ 1 I think if the person is willing to put in the extra effort to keep their tanks at betta standards theres nothing wrong with it. That's my 2 cents


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

*I had a Betta in a 1g bowl with no heater/heater....Lived for 4 years healthy.  I spent like 30$ on him. It was cool, rather than spending 150$ on a single Betta*


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I think bowls are good for the first month of having the fish, that way you can save for something better, and it gives them a month to thrive/die but still, daily water changes/warm. Id only say something if it was the middle of WINTER and they were saying something about their bettas behavior. Theres always a nice way of saying things, and sometimes its best to just say nothing at all. Looking at peoples tanks and seeing how their bettas act inspired me plenty enough without someone yelling about a bowl/heater )


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Its not so much WHAT the person is saying that bothers me, its HOW they say it. If you suggest something in a nice way, that I'll listen. If you say it in a rude, snotty way, then I won't trust you or your advice enough to listen. 

I think for the heater thing, it kinda depends on the betta. My boy Chuckie Sue was very fatigued all the time. I got him a heater, and he's perked right up. My boy Spazz has never needed a heater, he's a fiesty, active little dude.

I think anything is better than those horrible cups they come in. I don't think a betta would care if it had a 2 gallon or a 5 gallon as long as it was fed, cleaned properly, and had some activity or stimulation.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

kathstew said:


> Its not so much WHAT the person is saying that bothers me, its HOW they say it. If you suggest something in a nice way, that I'll listen. If you say it in a rude, snotty way, then I won't trust you or your advice enough to listen.
> 
> I think for the heater thing, it kinda depends on the betta. My boy Chuckie Sue was very fatigued all the time. I got him a heater, and he's perked right up. My boy Spazz has never needed a heater, he's a fiesty, active little dude.
> 
> I think anything is better than those horrible cups they come in. I don't think a betta would care if it had a 2 gallon or a 5 gallon as long as it was fed, cleaned properly, and had some activity or stimulation.


^^^+ 1


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

my mother had a betta, years ago. He lived for..i think about 5-6 years? He was in a 1.5g (give or take) vase. He had his rocks and a plant over his head. I cant remember if he ever made bubble nests..i was to little to care. He got his water changed when it was dirty. Not every day. When he died...he wasnt sick. He just up and died one day.
The fact that i broke down and bought a heater for any of my tanks makes my mom chuckle. to quote me dad....
"what happens to these fish in the wild? they dont have heaters and filters...are they so far removed from a wild betta that they need to be pamperd?"


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

kathstew said:


> I think anything is better than those horrible cups they come in. I don't think a betta would care if it had a 2 gallon or a 5 gallon as long as it was fed, cleaned properly, and had some activity or stimulation.


Sorry, Kath, but Ive gotta disagree. Again, its like the having a horse in a closet thing.

All these new members have come in and whined and cried and complained and cried and WHINED about "its fine omgomg" to the point where we now are like "OH, .5 gallons is FINE, nbd."

Its really small. Sure, its good to clean it. Frequent changes? Ok?

*You should anyway. *Its not a cop-out. A larger tank should be given, not saying a jillion gallons, but 1 gallon isnt great.

People defend their small tanks and lack of proper equipment with the defense of keeping it clean...it should be anyway. It should be heated. It should be of a decent size.

If that cant be done...Dont get one.

(That last bit wasnt directed at you, Kath, just the disagreeing part)

Too much whining, too often.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree, Pew. There's been a lot of whining about (what I consider) providing basic needs for fish lately. If you don't have the proper enclosure for any type of pet, don't get one.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> ETA: A 5-10 gallon tank ALONE is about $12 at WalMart. A 5 gallon tank kit from there is $30.


I WISH they were here. For $12 all I could get was a 1 gallon. :evil: I only use it as a temp solution though. After I am sure the fish will live (since the ones i get are always in horrible condition) then I go get a 3 gallon for them.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Some people wind up researching in retrospect. Really, it's not a death sentence to have a betta in a 1 gallon bowl. But that's a LOT of work. And chances are that you're just... not going to be able to follow through. Not every day. Not without stressing your fish out. A 2-5 gallon tank is a little pricey, but meh. I have a 10 gallon divided 4 ways with a heater and a filter and I'm really glad I'm set up that way. It's hard enough to keep up with water changes anyway now that I've got a job.

I do what when people are rude or snotty though. Like if you see someone JUST bought a betta and on e of those little betta bowls that cost twenty dollars and the food and everythign and they're showing off, when people are like: God your poor fish is in a death trap you're a terrible owner blah blah blah here's what you need: Then I get angry about it. It's really discouraging.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

That's what garage sales are for, yo. I got my 20 gallon for $2 at one.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO/E...nothing wrong with 1gal containers especially for the long heavy fin males....often the size and filter is the cause of fin damage and neurotic Bettas......a fish can be neglected in a 1gal just as they can be neglected in a 55gal tank....with this species of fish bigger isn't always better......bigger tanks with long heavy fin males can stress them and tear their fin to shreds..its a domesticated fish with abnormally large fins....more space the more they have to use them and carry them around...this is stressful and wears them down to the point they will sometimes bite their own fins off...not the only reason for tail biting......

A properly cared for long fin male in a 1gal unfiltered container that receives twice weekly water changes of 1-50% and 1-100%, water temp in the 76F range, good nutrition is kept properly in my opinion, experience and based on experiments conducted (non-scientific)......

Betta keeping shouldn't break the bank, nor should it consume all your time....it should be an affordable enjoyable hobby for anyone willing to commit to any live animal.....

With that said....lots of good and correct ways to keep this species of fish...there are no hard set rules in my book.....there is usually a way to make whatever you have work....its not a horse, dog or human...it is a small brained creatures with limited thought process and perception that is driven by instinct......that we all love and enjoy keeping to the best of our ability.....

And that is my opinion......


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> I got a little mad at one of my friends for keeping her fish (That I gave her) in flower vases. I don't really mind that she's keeping them there, what I mind is that she insist that they don't need heaters. I actually gave her my old 20 gallon with a pretty wood stand, filter and heater so she could divide it but while setting it up.... she broke the heater
> Her fish do seem to be happy, but I know they have a better chance of getting sick because of the colder water.


Yeah, I don't have heaters (YET), but my two new boy that have fin rot stay in the bathroom with the door shut. That keeps them at about 74 degrees. My other healthy fish are on a high shelf in my room, where it's about 70 degrees. I know they need to be warmer, I was just stupid and got a speeding ticket. But I get paid today! This check should cover the rest of my ticket AND some tanks and heaters ^__^ I've been working 8 hours days at Sonic just for my fishies.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> "what happens to these fish in the wild? they dont have heaters and filters...are they so far removed from a wild betta that they need to be pamperd?"


Bettas in the wild are in Thailand where it's 80F and much higher all year round. They don't need a filter b/c they are in a HUGE amount of water that is naturally filtered. In a home environment the only way to duplicate those natural conditions is with a heater and filter.

Not saying you agree with your dad, but this bothered me and I had to reply to it.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Sorry, Kath, but Ive gotta disagree. Again, its like the having a horse in a closet thing.
> 
> All these new members have come in and whined and cried and complained and cried and WHINED about "its fine omgomg" to the point where we now are like "OH, .5 gallons is FINE, nbd."
> 
> ...


I can agree with some of this Pew.  

I find .5 gallons WAY too small. If there isn't enough, or barely enough, room for the poor fish to turn around, then there's a problem. But I still kinda stand by previous comment, I think they need enough space to move around and be able to do things; stimulation and activity.When reccomending a home for a betta, I always say "Bigger is always better, but 1 gallon is about the absolute MINIMUM you can go." 
I think Spazz has plenty of room in his 1.7 gallon tank. 

And, horses and fish are a bit different. Horses are large, active, intelligent animals that need a lot of exercise, activity and space. Fish are small,are realitively low-activity rates, and just aren't that smart (as much as I love 'em, its true). Their needs are very different. So no, I couldn't put an active, usually-fiesty animal in a closet, but I could put a slow, "lazy" animal (like a sloth, LOL), that doesn't do much in a closet. And yes, fish are more active then a "lazy" animal, but they aren't THAT active. If you put them in a bigger tank, they will be more active. But if you put a dog in a bigger room, it would be more active as well. 

The thing is, animals adapt to surrondings. Animals will adapt to slightly cooler temperatures, and slightly smaller surrondings. I'm not saying put a betta in below freezing water and they'll adapt, but as people breed bettas more and more, I'm sure their adapting to their given environments more and more. A betta in the future may be able to live in much cooler temperatures. 

I do agree new members whine and moan and cry about the criticisms. I believe there was a thread not too long ago where a fight erupted regarding goldfish and bettas living together. Reactions like that, where there is threatening, swearing, and name-calling are insane. If a person wants to join a site, they should be prepared for criticism and complaints. At the same time though, they should be treated with some respect, and not have things thrown at them in such violent ways. 

(No offense to you, Pew, I'm just trying to prove my point & come back with a some-what good rebuttal)


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

GienahClarette said:


> That's what garage sales are for, yo. I got my 20 gallon for $2 at one.


The person who was saying the tanks cost a lot, was from Alaska. No offense, but I doubt they are able to have/go to a lot of garage sales....


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll come right out and say it: I have five fish tanks, and none of them have heaters. My house is plenty warm (I've seen the water get as hot as 82 degrees) and getting them would be a moot point. I'll be getting heaters for them this fall/winter, but for now there's just not any reason to, besides to have them when the temperature cools down.

That having been said, I have to agree more with Pew. People shouldn't get upset over someone correcting them, although others should be polite about it. Not everyone's going to be, though, and you have to decide if their advice is worth following or if they're just a meanie. Honestly, I've only seen a person get rude about something a couple of times, and most of the time advice is given in a courteous manner. Harsh, maybe? Yes. Rude? No. 

I also believe that a lot of times others expect to have the truth maybe... glossed over a little bit to protect their feelings, but very few people here are going to do that . A lot of the harsher members here are actually super nice, if you ever get the chance to chat with them.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

IMO if you can't afford the basic necessities for the animal (good food, appropriately sized tank, appropriate temp, care) then you don't have the right to own it. Since I work at a Vet clinic, I see many incidences of animal cruelty and IMO it is wrong for people to complain about others who are just trying to help the animal. We get it all the time at work. Free puppies aren't really free btw >.> As long as you aren't a jerk about suggesting a new setup I see nothing wrong with telling people, even on their beautiful picture, that they need to upgrade their fish's set up. Usually the owner just doesn't know what bettas require. It's just ignorance. The vast majority of people in this country do not research before they buy and it is very frustrating for those of us in the medical field. It is also very difficult to tell owners that they are doing something wrong and/or hurting their animal.... People don't take it well but it's necessary. 

I probably know the person who was rude to you on DA though. I really need to talk to her about how to approach situations like this. The way she yells at people does not help the fish, it just makes the owner angry and defensive -.-

My favorite animal welfare quotes;
_The question is not, "Can they reason?" nor, "Can they talk?" but rather, "Can they suffer?" ~Jeremy Bentham

The basis of all animal rights should be the Golden Rule: we should treat them as we would wish them to treat us, were any other species in our dominant position. ~Christine Stevens

"Providing food and shelter is not proving love for your pet. Those too, but proper care and protection from harm make the truest sense of responsible pet ownership." - John D. Carraway, DVM

*"My doctrine is this: that if we see cruelty or wrong that we have the power to stop, and we do nothing, we make ourselves sharers in the guilt." - Anna Sewell*_


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

^^^And yes, I believe it is cruel to keep bettas in sub pare conditions since they do unarguably suffer as a result... If you don't have the money to pay for proper care, then you shouldn't buy one in the first place. Very simple imo. Once you have a pet, it becomes your responsibility to do whatever necessary to make sure it is cared for properly within reason... A heater and a good sized tank are reasonable... And of course, you should not be rude when telling someone that they need these things for their fish but few people respond well to criticism no matter how nicely you put it :/

I actually discovered this site because someone on DA came here wining that us mean people on DA told her she needed to treat her betta for an oh so obvious case of fin rot! When people on here told her the exact same thing she was nice to them but she was a total &%&#@ to us. All she did was complain about DA and the new tank she had to buy for her betta. It's very frustrating but it was worth it cause the fish benefited from all the drama


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I hate threads like this.

I hate them so much. Every month a new member posts one, sigh.
Same thing, all the time, same arguments, same people, plus or minus a few old and new members.

Im unsubscribing, its...too dumb T^T

Toomuchwhining D;


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Agreed. I remember a particularly bad instance a while back where a kid (literally; he was in seventh grade) posted on here asking for help with finrot. I'm not going to go into detail about what happened, but suffice to say it involved several older members, and him using the phrase "You don't know me!" He was so nasty, I'm surprised he didn't get banned. It was probably because he apologized.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Agreed. It's just so hard not to post! So many opinions D:


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

(same...) honestly, I think they need to make a sticky explaining to new members how exactly advice works, and that no one is attacking you.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

YES NEW MEMBERS. (lol!)

Especially ones who post messages looking for debate

coughcough rage.

Not saying new members are bad, just the ones who dont listen, arent respectful and then whine...(not saying to anyone specific, just generally speaking)...Even old members are capable of the same, but really?

Its a forum! D: If you dont like it, then fix it...tell them you dont appreciate it...Chances are, if someones being as bad as most complain about, other members nip them and tell them to stop, and apologize and offer kinder advice. (Conveniently left out of these arguments, yes?)

If theyre being mean, then theyre being mean. If youre doing it wrong, then youre doing it wrong. Do it right, and stop listening. *Everyone wins!*

Praabblem solved! **


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

That, and I guess that my definition of rude if different from everyone else's. Just because someone doesn't kiss your butt while gently saying that perhaps _maybe_ you did something a little bit wrong doesn't mean that they're being rude.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm kinda guessing those last few comments were directed at me...
about trying to start a debate :/
I actually like having these conversations, I find it interesting to hear others opinions. I didn't find this thread argumentative, I just found people stating their opinions. Sorry if you guys thought I was trying to start an argument.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with my dad to a point.
I dont use any water treatments (mostly becuse after haveing my water checked, i dont need it. we have a well on 5 acers with a high water table.)
Iv had Gunner for about 4 months and Beni and Orpi for 2. Have you ever seen a translucent yellow female with violet stripes through her fins? She is beautiful.
I let my fish be fish, but i also keep them clean, well fed and healthy. I dont pemper...but i dont leave them wanting. 

he also says hat about horses and other animals...he just wishes we had dogs only.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I've had my betta for 7 months...5 months in a 1gal til that decided to leak...now a 2gal...never was heated, and I don't plan on it...however he hasnt had a single health issue...his colors are always bright, IF he EVER gets bloated, its only a teeny bit and goes away after missing only one meal (he gets fed twice a day)...he thrives! His fins are always getting longer, probably a millimeter or two a month...I see no problem with my 2gal, unheated tank. I change the water when I can (it IS filtered...)...sometimes that means going two or three weeks without a change. However he's a happy, healthy betta.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Everybody has valid points. The point I was trying to make though, is that I know people have their own opinoins. That's fine. But I was just so angry because every post I saw of somebody's tank, people were literaly being rude about things and saying it in a mean way. People have a right to their opinion, heck, I'll even comment and say something if I think I'm helping. I was just saying that I hate it when people say it and be rude while doing it. Simply because they think they are better because they have all the right things for their tank.


----------



## hobbyboy333 (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless people ask for advise, dont give it. There's also a difference between a suggestion and a downgrade.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

You really DO need a heater, though. ._. I mean, not you specifically, but in general, and if you can't afford to give a fish a heater then you shouldn't get a tropical fish until you can. 

I would be as nice as possible about it, but if someone says they're keeping their fish in an unheated 1 gallon with once a week water changes, then yeah, they're going to hear about it from me whether they want to or not. It's about the health of the fish. I'm not going to pretend it's okay for a fish to be kept in those conditions. I wouldn't jump to conclusions, and maybe those conditions are okay in the short term, but space to live and warm, clean water are not a matter of having a "fancy" or "nice" setup. It's a matter of basic care of the fish.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> I've had my betta for 7 months...5 months in a 1gal til that decided to leak...now a 2gal...never was heated, and I don't plan on it...however he hasnt had a single health issue...his colors are always bright, IF he EVER gets bloated, its only a teeny bit and goes away after missing only one meal (he gets fed twice a day)...he thrives! His fins are always getting longer, probably a millimeter or two a month...I see no problem with my 2gal, unheated tank. I change the water when I can (it IS filtered...)...sometimes that means going two or three weeks without a change. However he's a happy, healthy betta.


You seem like you've already been told by other members that this setup isn't optimal, so I won't point anything out. I know you care about your fish and you think this is fine. I hope you turn out to be right, but if he does get sick, I hope you'd be willing to give at least more frequent water changes a thought.  When I had my first fish in a filtered 2.5, I did once a week water changes and he still got sick. Finrot all over the place, and it wasn't just once. Didn't stop until I moved him to the five gallon, where once weekly water changes are recommended. My setup was basically identical to yours...


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

kathstew said:


> I'm kinda guessing those last few comments were directed at me...
> about trying to start a debate :/
> I actually like having these conversations, I find it interesting to hear others opinions. I didn't find this thread argumentative, I just found people stating their opinions. Sorry if you guys thought I was trying to start an argument.


 I don't think you were. I think these threads are kind of interesting, even though they also annoy me at times.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think people are generally being rude in the way they say it, just blunt. unfortunately it is hard to convey tone on the internet, and some people are going to offended no matter how you say it anyways


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Jessabell said:


> Everybody has valid points. The point I was trying to make though, is that I know people have their own opinoins. That's fine. But I was just so angry because every post I saw of somebody's tank, people were literaly being rude about things and saying it in a mean way. People have a right to their opinion, heck, I'll even comment and say something if I think I'm helping. I was just saying that I hate it when people say it and be rude while doing it. Simply because they think they are better because they have all the right things for their tank.


I agree with you, but I don't think it's because they think they are better. I think most of the time they're either frustrated because they've been telling people all week not to put their fish in blenders (ie, repeating the same advice over and over again and feeling like nobody's paying attention), or they don't know how to talk to people over the internet with a kind tone so everything comes out sounding nasty.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Exactly. If they have something to say, they're going to say it, and they're not going to attempt to make it sound "polite." I'm sure there are people elsewhere who are very rude, but on this forum most people only want to help.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

TheCrysCat said:


> Exactly. If they have something to say, they're going to say it, and they're not going to attempt to make it sound "polite." I'm sure there are people elsewhere who are very rude, but on this forum most people only want to help.


Yep! And it doesn't help that today's internet culture dictates that you be as rude as possible whenever possible. It puts people on the defensive constantly and doesn't translate to real life very well.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Like, I'm sure that guy on Deviantart really is a meanie, but I've never really noticed anyone on here be. The only time that I've seen members get rude is when dealing with someone who asks for advice and then argues with it.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> You seem like you've already been told by other members that this setup isn't optimal, so I won't point anything out. I know you care about your fish and you think this is fine. I hope you turn out to be right, but if he does get sick, I hope you'd be willing to give at least more frequent water changes a thought.  When I had my first fish in a filtered 2.5, I did once a week water changes and he still got sick. Finrot all over the place, and it wasn't just once. Didn't stop until I moved him to the five gallon, where once weekly water changes are recommended. My setup was basically identical to yours...



Yeah, I have...and I'm aware =)...I DO try to do once a week at least...but sometimes things are crazy, so I don't get a chance to >.<...if he does fall ill, I plan on doing everything possible to fix him up...if that means purchasing a heater, so be it...

I know people say if you cant afford it, dont do it...and that kinda how I am with a heater...I simply dont have a whole lot of money and, since he seems just fine, Ive decided to let it go unless something goes wrong. I know thats not great, its just what I've got. My house is always very warm, and I may buy a cheap thermometer and see how his water really is. The vast majority of the time, his water feels warm or room temp to the touch (usually water feels rather cool yknow?)...i know, excuses excuses...but...he's healthy so far...and never been lethargic, even a little (i know thats the first sign of water thats too chilly)...so i figure he's okay til i can afford something really nice for him!

scuse my ramble >.<


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

if you really want to see rude, go look for posts about small tanks on someplace like yahoo answers. they can be downright mean about things


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

people often use the "bettas come from mud puddles" lie, to say a bowl or whatever is okay. they don't realize, that rice paddies, are NOT mud puddles. they're vast ecosystems, with constantly flowing water and hundreds of gallons. mind you, a hundred gallon tank is NOT okay for a betta, since breeding has given them huge fins in many cases, and that's like running a football field in a prom dress. but, imo, anything over a gallon, as long as it's taken care of properly, is fine for a betta. Lulu adores her gallon tank, and is a very healthy gal. sure, i gotta do alot of water changes to make sure she stays that way, but it's fine with me. i don't have much else to do, and as much as i wish she wasn't scared of bigger tanks, i love her anyways. yeah, i'll suggest bigger tanks to people on youtube, but that's mostly because i know they don't have the dedication we do, to do every other day water changes, or spend over $50 on a $4 fish.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

FuulieQ: Like I said, I know people will say things to try to help. I know people will say things because they feel the need to and so on. But what I read was intentionaly rude. That's all I'm saying lol.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> Yeah, I have...and I'm aware =)...I DO try to do once a week at least...but sometimes things are crazy, so I don't get a chance to >.<...if he does fall ill, I plan on doing everything possible to fix him up...if that means purchasing a heater, so be it...
> 
> I know people say if you cant afford it, dont do it...and that kinda how I am with a heater...I simply dont have a whole lot of money and, since he seems just fine, Ive decided to let it go unless something goes wrong. I know thats not great, its just what I've got. My house is always very warm, and I may buy a cheap thermometer and see how his water really is. The vast majority of the time, his water feels warm or room temp to the touch (usually water feels rather cool yknow?)...i know, excuses excuses...but...he's healthy so far...and never been lethargic, even a little (i know thats the first sign of water thats too chilly)...so i figure he's okay til i can afford something really nice for him!
> 
> scuse my ramble >.<


No need to ask for pardon.  I totally understand how things can get out of hand. My life is a little crazy and sometimes I have to skip water changes, too, as much as it bothers me. I've seen your other posts and I know you care about your fish, so I'm not that worried for him because I'm sure he'll get whatever care he needs. I think the little thermometer is a good idea, although I rarely glance at mine, I use it when I'm changing the water to make sure I don't see any big temperature fluctuations and it's really useful.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

i actually forgot to get one haha! i went to a LPS earlier...might just steal the one out of my bro's 14gal and take a look with mine, just to be safe 

thanks though, for understanding =)


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

ur taking criticizm the wrong way. its issaidto do things b/c it prolongs the health and quality of life for the fish. although nothing is really required, people say because u learn something new. i used to have my 148 bettas in jam jars. small cups and what ever i could find
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> i actually forgot to get one haha! i went to a LPS earlier...might just steal the one out of my bro's 14gal and take a look with mine, just to be safe
> 
> thanks though, for understanding =)


Haha! Half the time I go into those stores I forget what I came in for.  

You're.... welcome? I always think of these things as just... the way it's supposed to be. xD I'd be lying if I said I was a perfect fish owner.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

We all would. Everyone misses a water change at some point  Doing the best you can is what makes a person a great owner.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

its just nice to have people who ARE understanding =3...kinda the topic of the rant...many just dont come across as understanding =P...it happens...but it doesnt mean i dont appreciate when people are...human

*runs off to figure out how to break up new marimo without killing it*


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Jessabell said:


> FuulieQ: Like I said, I know people will say things to try to help. I know people will say things because they feel the need to and so on. But what I read was intentionaly rude. That's all I'm saying lol.


Then instead of ranting about it, report it. Rude posts, especially ones that are intentional, should be reported. I'm not saying that a person who is telling you something you dont want to hear, no, Im saying someone who is being RUDE, calling you a name, telling you it looks awful (but more than just in an annoying way), saying you dont deserve your fish, etc etc... things like that.

There are better ways of dealing with that, and its the report button!

Mods can also help, if you contact them, they will do what they can to resolve the conflict or let the rude poster know of their unacceptable behavior.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

kathstew said:


> I'm kinda guessing those last few comments were directed at me...
> about trying to start a debate :/
> I actually like having these conversations, I find it interesting to hear others opinions. I didn't find this thread argumentative, I just found people stating their opinions. Sorry if you guys thought I was trying to start an argument.


Oh, and Kath, if that includes me then no! Not about you. More towards the OP and those getting heated but posting no real valid arguments/ reasons for debate.

Debate is good, when you can actually have a side to it with info and facts (like yours), but some people didnt/dont post anything but their displeasure.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> I don't think you were. I think these threads are kind of interesting, even though they also annoy me at times.


OK thanks. I didn't want to be a bother to anyone, I just wanted to explain my point  
It really is difficult and annoying having conversations through the net, when you can't see the expression in which the words are meant to have. 
I find these kinds of threads interesting as well, hearing what people REALLY think on the matter, LOL.



PewPewPew said:


> Oh, and Kath, if that includes me then no! Not about you. More towards the OP and those getting heated but posting no real valid arguments/ reasons for debate.
> 
> Debate is good, when you can actually have a side to it with info and facts (like yours), but some people didnt/dont post anything but their displeasure.


Thanks Pew, I just wanted to be sure.  I didn't want to be a pain in the arse to anyone, lol, just trying to prove my point with actual...proof 
I agree that debate is good, it helps people see a new perspective on things, even if their view is only slightly altered. I like these kinds of threads, it allows a person to see beyond what they would alone.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I have my baby girl in a 1gal bowl that I change twice a week. It's unheated but the thermometer reads it at 86F atm. It gets really hot and humid here in the summer so I wont even keep heaters on in my tanks. My baby girl seems happy and active in the bowl.. she's still a baby yet so she has plenty of room to move around until I find her something bigger *hoping* at one of these rummage sales this summer. I have 2 boys in a split 7gal and 3 more boys in a split 10gal which have heaters turned off for the same reason as the bowl.. the water is plenty warm w/o it during the summer.

I do agree that those who can't afford to provide the basic necessities of their pet shouldn't jump in and own one. When I bought my first Betta.. it wasn't from the inability to afford one, rather the misinformation the store provided me with. He was fine for 4-5mo till I got him in something bigger and then these forums got me into buying more! I have 6 happy Betta's right now.. and the only one that is sick is a slight case of fin-rot on one of my boys which will be getting taken care of soon.  I had a couple people here that came across as "you need bigger bigger bigger" and thats when I got my 10g and 7g.. There are some people that just don't have that "kind' way of putting suggestions/opinions. Some ppl need that strong disapproval in order to change how their doing things and then some just feel offended and will never come back. To each their own I guess.;-)


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about deleting this. lol.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Jessabell said:


> I'm thinking about deleting this. lol.


Remember...there are lots and lots of ways to properly keep and care for fish....many of the opinions are just that....their opinion.....doesn't make it right or wrong.......just different based on their personal opinion based on either their personal experience or something they heard or read...be it right or wrong......


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I know oldfishlady, and thank you lol.


----------



## hobbyboy333 (Jan 17, 2011)

Jessabell said:


> I'm thinking about deleting this. lol.


lol. Im pretty sure its going to go on forever.:roll:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> Remember...there are lots and lots of ways to properly keep and care for fish....many of the opinions are just that....their opinion.....doesn't make it right or wrong.......just different based on their personal opinion based on either their personal experience or something they heard or read...be it right or wrong......


 Agreed. You can do everything people tell you and that doesn't mean the fish will be happy/live very long. One thing that surprised me recently is their tolerance of temps....I moved my fish outside and they're dropping into the 50s at night and over 90F during the day. I have nests in my jars and fish that have been sick are getting better. It's all personal...no one method is the one to follow...you need to figure it out for yourself. As long as the water is clean and the fish is getting proper nutrition and isn't exposed to extreme temps for long periods of time then they'll be fine.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its amazing what these little fish can tolerate......if they are healthy to start...they can take a lot....in the summer...mine can go from 50F to 100's day and night temp and when it rains...not just the healthy adults...but newly hatched fry......eggs...etc......tougher than you give them credit for...thats for sure...


----------



## N03113 (Jun 2, 2011)

elijahfeathers said:


> Some people wind up researching in retrospect. Really, it's not a death sentence to have a betta in a 1 gallon bowl. But that's a LOT of work. And chances are that you're just... not going to be able to follow through. Not every day. Not without stressing your fish out. A 2-5 gallon tank is a little pricey, but meh. I have a 10 gallon divided 4 ways with a heater and a filter and I'm really glad I'm set up that way. It's hard enough to keep up with water changes anyway now that I've got a job.


I disagree with this statement. I have a 1 gallon tank for my betta on my desk at work. It's got a filter (even bought a new filter when I decided I didn't like the filter that came with the tank), live plants, gravel, decor.. Granted, it's not a "bowl", but it's 1g regardless. I've no need to do 100% water changes with the filter. But I do partial changes every day for the most part, and maybe every other day depending on the testing. It's routine. Any pet owner or parent knows about routine. 

Just like it's not hard to make sure the cat's litter box is cleaned daily and they have food and water before I go to work. So this whole chances are that you're not going to follow through line is a horrible assumption. I guess if a simple betta fish is that complicated to take care of because of follow through and daily maintenance, then here's hoping you don't have children, dogs or cats - who require a hell of a lot more routine and follow through than taking care of a betta fish. 

Sammich is absolutely happy in his tank as small as it is. He's active and delightfully reactive to his surroundings. Super easy to maintain. He gets fed sparingly throughout the day while I'm at work. And I have a small bucket of tools - turkey baster as a siphon for gravel cleaning done during water changes and tongs to pick up plants or decor. My water testing kit says everything is perfect and it's tested every Sunday (which is my Monday). Routines aren't hard.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I think what EJ meant was that doing a 1 gallon bowl, with no filter, would be stressful to the fish, and that's why a person ultimately couldn't follow through... because it would stress the fish out so bad. The 100% changes, I mean. I agree that it's easy to clean out a 1 gallon, having done it myself many times.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I dunno how I missed this.

Here's my take on it. There is a socially accepted standard on this forum and most forums about the minimum of care for these animals. In fact this forum has the lowest standard of care out of all the betta forums I've been on. Most others cringe at the thought of permanent housing being less than 1 gallon, with the exception of breeders. And lets face it.. breeders are the exception, not the rule. If you have stuck around long enough to know what that minimum is and know that you are not meeting it, don't be surprised if someone says something about you need a heater or you need a larger tank.

Also... and this is me in true form so take it for what its worth and don't get offended. If you decide to keep your fish in conditions other than what is PROVEN to be the best environment... don't come crying when your fish gets fin rot, SBD, fungus, etc because you aren't prescribing to the minimum level of appropriate care. I can't stand the disease section anymore because 99% of the issues on it are 100% preventable by doing three simple things:
1. water change frequency appropriate to the size of the tank you're using and appropriate water conditioner use
2. appropriate temperature
3. appropriate feeding.
and a semi number 4.. QUARANTINE (plants and animals)

Not everyone is going to agree with each other. Get over it. Please.

I can't stand the "I didn't ask for opinions" retort. If you don't want opinions don't share your pictures or opinions. There is no rule here that says if you post a picture all anyone is allowed to do is say "oh how pretty <3 xoxo" blah blah blah.

In the end you know what is best for your fish and your situation, take people's opinions with a grain of salt.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting 1fish...but tell us....the fish keepers.... that keep and care for their fish properly or at higher standards than most...but their fish get sick, die, disease and/or problems in the fish room or spawns...etc......

And what about the new keepers...should they be expected to know everything...even with proper research...so much good and bad information on the internet and at pet shops.......it can be hard to know what to believe and follow.....


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, personally, if someone went out and got a betta and had him in a .5 gal and didn't have money/time/parent's permission to get him a bigger tank, it would be okay to keep him there for the short term. For me, it's when people argue "I've been keeping my fish in there and changing the water once a week and he is happy and healthy and fine!!1 Gawd you guizz are so rude!!1" and then a week later "OMG my fish has finrot what do I do?" Going on here and going against advice that has been proven scientifically just isn't smart. If you have evidence to back it up, it's fine, but you can't go on saying things like the .5 gallon one and expect people not to get upset. It's like going on a writing forum and saying "oh, it's okay to write characters without much personality. They're just there to advance the plot, after all."


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I think it's funny that we're admonishing people for admonishing people. 

And an edit so I'm not misunderstood - is joke!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

They started it XD Can't we all be friends, like we were in middle school?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm Lol-ing here. The truth of the matter is, that pet care makes people crazy. All people. Too many cooks and all that. I've suggested that people think about an upgrade, because honestly, that's all I CAN do, short of going to their house and driving them to the pet store. And who has that kinda time!?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Especially if they live across the country xD That, and no one likes being told that they're wrong. This is why I always check out communities before I join them; it keeps me from looking like an idiot and I know touchy subjects to stay away from. It's a similar principle to posting writing online. Everyone who reads it is going to have an opinion on it, and they're not always going to be nice.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

No, it's true. Not everyone is nice. But then again, sometimes people are being super reasonable and someone who's sensitive freaks out anyway. Forums are a difficult means of communication. There's no facial expressions or tone to go along with a comment. Opinions about animals are passionate and get people going.

As an example, I bought my basset as a puppy at a pet store. I usually don't tell people that now because I've gotten angry, nasty comments about it (not here). Those comments will never change the fact that I got Molly at a pet store and I already own her. I totally understood why people were upset but it was waaaaay after the fact. Pets are just something that people feel passionate about. You have to remember that and let some comments slide.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I understand. I'm sorry that you've gotten nasty comments about your dog <__< I've seen members here get slightly rabid before, although I may have just related more to the person giving the inadequate care's situation. 99% of the time, though, the only one getting disrespectful (on here, anyway) is the person getting defensive. Like you said, some people are uber sensitive, especially when there's no tone of voice or visuals.


----------



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

I haven't been on this forum often or long enough to witness or experience rudeness so I cannot comment on it. But think that offering advice on the best habitat for the betta when there is so much misinformation out there (often proliferated by those who are selling them) is one of the best aspects of these forums. 

And in the spirit of sharing information, I strongly believe in heaters if you do not keep your home at a sweltering 78 degrees year round. In my opinion it is actually more important than the size or filtration. 

I have sucessfully kept bettas in the past in bowls 1.5 gallons or larger (and good surface area) with a Hydrofarm seedling heating mat underneath, daily turkey basting removal of waste, no substrate, at least one live plant and at least once a week full water changes. But you must watch the heating mat (which will raise it 4 -7 degrees depending upon the size of the aquarium and mat) and unplug or put it on a timer for evenings in hot weather if you do not own an airconditioner. I put a runner over the heating mat and it can look minimal and clean. The heating mat method is nice because you get a long one and put the next water change on the side to get to the exact temp before doing the full water changes necessary for keeping bettas in bowls. Anyway, I would say I met the minimum requirements of humane betta keeping.... but it was not ideal.

In the last few years since I have become better educated about betta care, I personally would not keep a betta in any aquarium that is not filtered, smaller than 5 gallons, and without a thermostat controlled heater. One, because it is actually less work, and two (and more importantly) I prefer to keep my pets in ideal or close to ideal conditions. And when you don't, you lose out on the joy that is spoiling your little creatures.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish I could delete this thread. -_-


----------



## Brttnbrrx (Jun 16, 2011)

You bring up a great point about the limited income. I'm a new member (just joined) and I'm on a limited income because I don't have a job yet and my parents can't just hand out whatever they want to me. I have a 10 gallon tank, a heater, some gravel, and two decorations for my fish when it's time to get it. That's all I can afford until I can get another task that'll give me at least $20. These tasks are done through my family and friends. I can afford the food for a betta. In fact, I have about 3 or 4 large containers full of flakes, pellets, and bloodworms at the moment, but the whole thought about having more decorations, plants, and a filter (which are extremely expensive in this part of Michigan) is just something that'll have to be made true in the future when I have a real job. I'm quite aware of what is most important and those are the first to be bought and I'm also quite aware of how my tank should be. However, sometimes these reminders are necessary to help people give the best possible care to their bettas. I highly doubt that anyone is trying to be offensive or rude about these things. If they are then shame on them.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I think and I noticed a lot of the hype about it is because we see a lot of people posting in the disease section and telling us what their care is and it's usually too little, too late. Remember back in March there was a girl who posted about her betta who was living in a sesspool of a half gallon tank? The water was so dirty it was green? That kind of person deserves the harsh reality advice rather then gentle.

That's how I see it. If your willing to put in the effort to right things and do things right with a half gallon until you get your betta girl/boy a bigger tank with proper care then go for it. If you can't...Remember a half gallon tank like the Aqueon to me is just a glorified cup.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I have two old .5 gals, and I can't believe I ever put in a betta in it. They're so small!!! But there are people who are stuck without money or time to get a new tank, and I second what Arashi said about keeping the water clean. If you're stuck, you're kinda...stuck. All you can really do is keep the water clean. 
Although, those that are going to ignore logic and keep their bettas in tiny decorative tanks, they really don't have a right to be butthurt when people point out that they're too small. If you don't want people jump on you about it, you shouldn't tell them.
Aaaand, it all comes down to one simple, tl;dr line: Don't get so freaking upset when a person you don't know, and probably will never know, contradicts you. Do you give up writing because someone on fictionpress told you you suck? No. Sorry, but not everyone's going to be nice. On this little community, it's the mod's job to take care of meanies, and if you don't like the way they do it, either take it up with them or get out.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

The only comment I have to add is one that I have been saying from the beginning-* there is right and wrong way to give advice!* People tend to listen more when you are respectful. There is many sections/threads that i do not bother reading anymore. Since I have first joined I have noticed that it is not the lollipops and gumdrops like it used to be. Many people ignore me when I have a question but I think to myself "meh I will find my answers in other threads with my same concern" no point in popping an artery lol


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

The issue about most people who want to purchase a betta is that they believe it's cheap and that it doesn't take much knowledge or effort to care for one. They join a site and think that they're doing something right because the store said that it was correct and find out that it's wrong and they choose to believe the store over the people who have more knowledge on how to care for a betta. Nobody wants to be told that they're wrong, so they freak out on someone who isn't trying to cause a problem. A lot of people don't even mean to be offensive, but the person who's new to owning a betta takes it the wrong way and thinks that they're being a total jerk when that's not the case. It's best to make sure that someone knows what they're doing before another fish has to suffer for a while like mine (Ahto was in a horrible home before me). :-?


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I love your avatar, Tanni lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think this forum has "low standards". You can only suggest to people the proper size tank to house their betta in. You can't cram it down their throat. You can tell people till you're blue in the face and they're still going to do what they want. My standards aren't low because I keep mine in smaller containers. Tsoto, you're right about a right and wrong way to give advice. How about "You might look into getting your betta a bigger tank. He would be much happier with more space" instead of "omg, that container isn't his permanent home, is it?He needs a bigger tank and heater ASAP! Those vases are CRUEL!" I had someone from UB rake me over the coals for keeping my fish in gallon containers. I was told that I was abusing my fish! That is no way to talk to someone!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oldfishlady said:


> Interesting 1fish...but tell us....the fish keepers.... that keep and care for their fish properly or at higher standards than most...but their fish get sick, die, disease and/or problems in the fish room or spawns...etc......
> 
> And what about the new keepers...should they be expected to know everything...even with proper research...so much good and bad information on the internet and at pet shops.......it can be hard to know what to believe and follow.....


I've seen people who have their fish in 10 gallon tanks post that the fish has velvet or columnaris or some other disease, just as much as people who have their fish in smaller tanks. I think it's all about the quality of care the fish gets as opposed to what size tank they're in.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I've seen people who have their fish in 10 gallon tanks post that the fish has velvet or columnaris or some other disease, just as much as people who have their fish in smaller tanks. I think it's all about the quality of care the fish gets as opposed to what size tank they're in.


So true......


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

N03113 said:


> I guess if a simple betta fish is that complicated to take care of because of follow through and daily maintenance, *then here's hoping you don't have children, dogs or cats - who require a hell of a lot more routine and follow through than taking care of a betta fish.*



You know, really, I find this pretty rude. Do you know about my living situation? Do you know that sometimes for most of the week I can't do water changes without waking people up-- people who work a different shift than me? Saying that because I upgraded to a tank that I'm able to maintain in my situation, and saying WHY, instead of pretending that yeah, I could 100% keep up with a 1 gallon without causing my fish extreme stress means I shouldn't have pets? Or kids? Really? That's really rude and uncalled for.

And I know I'm late in posting, but geeze. What the heck is with the attitude? Water changes for a fish in a 1 gallon is stressful. Heaters and filters for them generally cost more (at least in my area, by a good deal) than ones designed for 10 gallon tanks. 10 gallon ones are even cheaper than smaller sizes unless I run into a sale.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Petsmart doesn't even have heaters for smaller tanks most of the time.


----------

